

Show HN: Help me writing a list of tools for a decentralized web - nicolagreco
https://github.com/decentralizedweb/decentralized-tools

======
edtechdev
[https://github.com/redecentralize/alternative-
internet/blob/...](https://github.com/redecentralize/alternative-
internet/blob/master/README.md)

[https://github.com/digital-dreamer/blockchain-
programming/wi...](https://github.com/digital-dreamer/blockchain-
programming/wiki/Platforms-and-protocols)

